# Chelsea boots



## abc123 (Jun 4, 2006)

Gents -

I just received these (very nicely made) chelseas in the mail. However, I would like ot hear a few thoughts before I decide to keep them or not.

First quibble - theyre a little tight. Does suede tend to strech a bit, as calfskin does? If so, they'll be fine, but I'd want to be sure.

Secondly - what are your take on chelseas? I think they could look great in fall/winter, but I'd like ot hear more thoughts - the good, the bad, and the ugly!

https://img76.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pict0001xy4.jpg

https://img509.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pict0002ok0.jpg


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

Well I'd hate to think you'd buy something and then get rid of it because we say you should! Clearly you wanted them or you wouldn't have bought them.

Anyway, I say 'thumbs up' on Chelsea Boots. They look nice, keep 'em.

Not entirely sure if they'll stretch, but I'd say chances are good.

Danny


----------



## whistle_blower71 (May 26, 2006)

*keep 'em!*

Nice boots. Chelsea boots should be snug when new and suede stretches more than calf, in my experience.
If you wear them without socks, does it make them trad?:icon_smile:

*W_B*


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

You might consider holding that receipt and not scuffing the soles for a few days. Life is what one makes it, true; but I have even _more wearable_ shoes that are infrequently worn, because, well, they are just too distant from the accepted norm for my region-you know, a bridge too far.

A pair of Chelsea boots may be fine for you, but for me they are just wishful thinking.

*on second thought, maybe it's just an age thing. Can a twenty-something (thirty-something even) wear Chelsea boots in_ America?_


----------



## septa (Mar 4, 2006)

A.Squire said:


> A pair of Chelsea boots may be fine for you, but for me they are just wishful thinking.
> 
> *on second thought, maybe it's just an age thing. Can a twenty-something (thirty-something even) wear Chelsea boots in_ America?_


Since I already have a woman, and she's foreign, I can wear pretty much whatever I want, so take what I have to say with a grain of salt.

Sure you can wear them in America, at least round these parts. In college there were some guys on the squash team who went to St. Paul's and wore them, but they also had long hair and were from the upper east side. Wear them with cords or beat up levis and a tweed jacket and you will look like you went to Oxford or Cambridge. 
Not Ivy, nor Am-Trad, but a totally acceptable look.


----------



## abc123 (Jun 4, 2006)

Danny said:


> Well I'd hate to think you'd buy something and then get rid of it because we say you should! Clearly you wanted them or you wouldn't have bought them.
> 
> Anyway, I say 'thumbs up' on Chelsea Boots. They look nice, keep 'em.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your compliments. They are very nice - the question is whether thay are "me" or not.



whistle_blower71 said:


> Nice boots. Chelsea boots should be snug when new and suede stretches more than calf, in my experience.
> If you wear them without socks, does it make them trad?:icon_smile:
> 
> *W_B*


Glad to hear about the streching - I figured it would be so. I have the feeling that they will fit like a glove once broken in.



A.Squire said:


> You might consider holding that receipt and not scuffing the soles for a few days. Life is what one makes it, true; but I have even _more wearable_ shoes that are infrequently worn, because, well, they are just too distant from the accepted norm for my region-you know, a bridge too far.
> 
> A pair of Chelsea boots may be fine for you, but for me they are just wishful thinking.
> 
> *on second thought, maybe it's just an age thing. Can a twenty-something (thirty-something even) wear Chelsea boots in_ America?_


Sage adive. I wouldn't wear these until Fall, so no rush to wear em yet.

I knw what you mean about deviating from the norm - I tend to either hit it out of the park or fail badly. I think these are doable - despite the slightly hipster image. If they were black, I couldn't do it. Frankly, A, I think you could wear them just fine - you're a squire after all, right?



septa said:


> Since I already have a woman, and she's foreign, I can wear pretty much whatever I want, so take what I have to say with a grain of salt.
> 
> Sure you can wear them in America, at least round these parts. In college there were some guys on the squash team who went to St. Paul's and wore them, but they also had long hair and were from the upper east side. Wear them with cords or beat up levis and a tweed jacket and you will look like you went to Oxford or Cambridge.
> Not Ivy, nor Am-Trad, but a totally acceptable look.


Yeah, thats essentially me in the winter - subbing chelseas for mocs or bluchers shouldn't be a big deal. I'm allowed a bit of anglophilia, right:icon_smile_big:

Would love to hear if any one on here owns them, and if so, what you've worn them with. Not in the summer, right? That would seem a bit off to me...


----------



## DocHolliday (Apr 11, 2005)

I have three pairs of Chelseas, including a light suede pair fairly similar to yours. I like them a lot -- they always make me feel a bit John Steed. As far as fit, I think it's good to go with pairs that are a bit snug, as long as they're not uncomfortable. They'll loosen a bit with wear, and the lack of lacing means they can slip around on the foot if too large. My RM Williams started out almost alarmingly snug, but have since become one of my more comfortable shoes. (The snugness also has cut down on the depth of the creasing, I suspect.)

Just imagine how nice your Chelseas will be with a pair of cords on a pleasant fall day ... As you make your decision, you might even break out some fall clothing, just to put the boots in context.


----------



## abc123 (Jun 4, 2006)

DocHolliday said:


> I have three pairs of Chelseas, including a light suede pair fairly similar to yours. I like them a lot -- they always make me feel a bit John Steed. As far as fit, I think it's good to go with pairs that are a bit snug, as long as they're not uncomfortable. They'll loosen a bit with wear, and the lack of lacing means they can slip around on the foot if too large. My RM Williams started out almost alarmingly snug, but have since become one of my more comfortable shoes. (The snugness also has cut down on the depth of the creasing, I suspect.)
> 
> Just imagine how nice your Chelseas will be with a pair of cords on a pleasant fall day ... As you make your decision, you might even break out some fall clothing, just to put the boots in context.


Yeah, I'm looking forward to Fall...

Any other styles of boots that you like?

The RM Williams sound great - I'll have to try a pair if I end up liking these ones.


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

I would like to try out the RM Williams, too. I would order a bit more "rugged" style, as opposed to SATOR's Styleforum specials, so they would not be dress boots, but an alternative to a chukka for rainy days.


----------



## Keith T (May 15, 2006)

In my somewhat limited experience, suede has a tendency to stretch a bit more than calf, so you're probably okay.

I think the boots look very nice. Care to identify the maker?


----------



## abc123 (Jun 4, 2006)

Keith T said:


> In my somewhat limited experience, suede has a tendency to stretch a bit more than calf, so you're probably okay.
> 
> I think the boots look very nice. Care to identify the maker?


They're the high-end made in Italy line by Polo (I think they also make some lower end shoes there, or maybe those are from China - not sure). Very nice - channeled shoes, goodyear welted, what I believe is a beveled waist. Certainly a step up construction wise from AE or Alden, probably in line with C&J handgrades.


----------



## Keith T (May 15, 2006)

^Sharp.


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

Gents:

I may try a pair of these LE chelseas - new for this fall - before I sink some real coin into RM Williams or other... $79.50.

Brown is suede.

Also, the AE Taunton is on sale for $155.89 at endless.com

https://www.endless.com/dp/B000H1BF...0,B000H15OVC,B000H13YAK,B000H12RYE,B000H15WF0


----------



## upr_crust (Aug 23, 2006)

*As long as we're recommending other sources . . .*

. . . I believe that Tyrwhitt has brown suede Chelseas on sale at $110/pair. I cannot speak as to how the sizes run - I suspect that they are canted towards larger vs. smaller (their size charts list a UK 9 as equivalent to a US 9.5, and a European 43, whereas I always thought that a UK 8.5 was a US 9.5, and that a Euro 43 was a US 10).

www.tyrwhitt.com


----------



## Brownshoe (Mar 1, 2005)

Love them, want a pair myself.


----------



## knickerbacker (Jun 27, 2005)

I have a pair of Church's chelsea boots in black calf (though I always just thought of them as just jodhpur boots). They've come in quite handy when the rare opportunity for a city slicker to go riding has come across my path (yes- on a horse; I was taught that the term "horseback riding" was to be avoided).
They are also quite low key when I wear them out on the town with very casual clothing.
Suede's a hard sell for me, dirty bucks and old desert boots are the only things I've ever been inclined towards.

ABC- Squire's advice is good; hold on to them and try to get a feel for how often you'll wear them before deciding. If you got the screaming deal that it sounds like you did, ebay might turn a profit on them....


----------



## abc123 (Jun 4, 2006)

knickerbacker said:


> I have a pair of Church's chelsea boots in black calf (though I always just thought of them as just jodhpur boots). They've come in quite handy when the rare opportunity for a city slicker to go riding has come across my path (yes- on a horse; I was taught that the term "horseback riding" was to be avoided).
> They are also quite low key when I wear them out on the town with very casual clothing.
> Suede's a hard sell for me, dirty bucks and old desert boots are the only things I've ever been inclined towards.
> 
> ABC- Squire's advice is good; hold on to them and try to get a feel for how often you'll wear them before deciding. If you got the screaming deal that it sounds like you did, ebay might turn a profit on them....


Yeah, they're very cool shoes, but barring a change of mind in the next couple days, they'll probably be headed back to Polo or up on the 'bay. The fit just feels a little too tight, and I'm a bit worried about that. I feel like if I'm not totally happy now, I probably never will be totally satisfied with the purchase...

Also, I just got some new shell penny loafers today, and one new pair of shoes is probably enough until the fall RL sale. decisions, decisions...


----------



## Harrydog (Apr 2, 2005)

I love my chelsea boots....Grenson for Paul Stuart:


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

upr_crust said:


> . . . I believe that Tyrwhitt has brown suede Chelseas on sale at $110/pair. I cannot speak as to how the sizes run - I suspect that they are canted towards larger vs. smaller (their size charts list a UK 9 as equivalent to a US 9.5, and a European 43, whereas I always thought that a UK 8.5 was a US 9.5, and that a Euro 43 was a US 10).
> 
> www.tyrwhitt.com


My first pair of CT boots were pretty large - partially my fault, as I was still laboring under the delusion that my sneaker and dress shoe size were the same.

I returned them for a smaller pair, no problems.

Second time I sized down a full stop, and that worked out fine.

(For reference, in AEs I usually take a 9.5C)


----------

